# looking for a handgun



## speed6_dude (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi guys... new here. Anyway i have been looking for a handgun for a while now, i am on a budget looking to spend 5 to 6 hundred, maybe a lil more. I have not been around alot of handguns, but been around rifles and shotguns all my life. So any info will be appreciated. I know i want a .40 i love the way the Eaa Witness compact steel frame feels in my hands it is pretty much perfect, just holding it never shot one. The problem is I cant find one in 40 at any local shops. So I have went on the hunt for something that feels like the Witness but i can find local. I dont have any ranges where i can rent and shoot different model of guns so i rely alot of info i find on the internet. I have heard alot of mixed thoughts about the Witness thats another reason i am straying for it. Suggestions guys?


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Welcome from southeast Texas. If there are any in your area, you might try a CZ, the Witness is a CZ clone. Why do you want a .40? For a first handgun I highly recommend a 9mm over a .40. The ammo is cheaper, less cost equals more practice. The 9mm recoil isn't near as snappy as a .40, so you won't be as disappointed with your range results. Just my .02. Good luck with your search.:smt033


----------



## gnet158 (Feb 5, 2009)

Springfield XD series are right in your price range. And the recoil isn't much different between the 9mm & 40mm (at least in XD series). Goodluck and keep us posted.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

wow 40 cal for first gun!
i'm not gonna try to talk you out of it over a 9mm
the Glock's, XD's, S&W M&P's, and FNP-40 is what I would consider


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tekhead1219 said:


> Why do you want a .40? For a first handgun I highly recommend a 9mm over a .40. The ammo is cheaper, less cost equals more practice. The 9mm recoil isn't near as snappy as a .40, so you won't be as disappointed with your range results. Just my .02. Good luck with your search.:smt033


I second that one.

Seems we're getting a lot of brand new shooters lately who are hell bent on getting a .40 as their first gun, even without firing one. Any thoughts guys? Stupid gun rags touting "stopping power"? Over-zealous gun shop employees not listening or not asking the right questions to truly determine the needs of the customer and pushing "stopping power"? Whatever the reason, I give up. I hereby give you all my retirement from any brand new gun owner questions involving the .40 as I have repeated myself in God-only-knows how many previous posts how I think it's a poor choice.

OP, no flaming intended, just venting a bit in general.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Todd said:


> I second that one.
> 
> I hereby give you all my retirement from any brand new gun owner questions involving the .40 .... I think it's a poor choice.
> 
> OP, no flaming intended, just venting a bit in general.


Big +1 Todd, seems like its the fashion choice right now.:anim_lol:


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Todd said:


> I second that one.
> 
> Seems we're getting a lot of brand new shooters lately who are hell bent on getting a .40 as their first gun, even without firing one. Any thoughts guys? Stupid gun rags touting "stopping power"? Over-zealous gun shop employees not listening or not asking the right questions to truly determine the needs of the customer and pushing "stopping power"? I give up. I hereby give you all my retirement from any brand new gun owner questions involving the .40 as I have repeated myself God only knows how many previous posts how I think it's a poor choice.
> 
> OP, no flaming intended, just venting a bit in general.


In the defense of anyone who wants to go with 40S&W as a first handgun caliber, I will concede there are reasons for doing so:

My decision for a Glock 22 40S&W as my first handgun was undoubtedly based on the fact that three LE friends all carried this model on duty. Not only could I get three independent, in-depth perspectives on the weapon, but surplus ammo and used accessories were also a possiblity.

Having said that, I absolutely regret going with the 40S&W as a first caliber because of its snappy recoil. I have a genuine and unwarranted dislike of the Glock 22 and Glock 23 because of this. I've pretty much destroyed any potentional comfort I would have with these models, and it's not because of the dimensions (I still love the Glock 19). It's because the combination of frame, caliber, grip, recoil, etc. bring me back to my first days when I would shoot anywhere from 250-500 rounds a weekend to get better acclimated with handgun shooting, and in the process, batter my hand (I STILL have a slight bone spur in my thumb), and wonder why on God's green earth I couldn't hit the broadside of a barn after 100 rounds.

The point is, even with fringe benefits, nothing is more important than being comfortable and confident. Don't make the mistake of going with "bigger and better" when you've got a learning curve to climb! Get a 9mm if you have to ask whether a 40S&W is a good caliber for starters.


----------



## twolfe84 (Feb 17, 2009)

I had just bought my first hand gun within the last year I finally bought a 9mm sub-compact XD I don't have any complaints about it. So far it has proved very reliable and very comfortable to my hands, but this is not the first pistol I have shot usally I carry a SIG 228 or Berreta 9mm since I am in the military. the I also like the SIG alot it was also reliable and comfortable i havn't had any thing to complain about with the XD or SIG they are both good wepons. And with the right ammo you will have plenty of stopping power. i use extreme shock with my 9mm and i have plenty of stopping power .


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

I never looked at anything larger than the 9mm (or smaller) for my first gun due to ammo cost. 20cents/shot is pretty easy to handle. I enjoy shooting larger calibers but felt the 9mm fit my needs perfectly. Having 2 smaller format guns (xd9sc and m&p9c), the smaller recoil of the 9 is appreciated, too.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Sorry about that speed6_dude. It appears I share a lot of the sentiments Todd has and I got a little sidetracked.



speed6_dude said:


> Hi guys... new here. Anyway i have been looking for a handgun for a while now, i am on a budget looking to spend 5 to 6 hundred, maybe a lil more. I have not been around alot of handguns, but been around rifles and shotguns all my life. So any info will be appreciated. I know i want a .40 i love the way the Eaa Witness compact steel frame feels in my hands it is pretty much perfect, just holding it never shot one. The problem is I cant find one in 40 at any local shops. So I have went on the hunt for something that feels like the Witness but i can find local. I dont have any ranges where i can rent and shoot different model of guns so i rely alot of info i find on the internet. I have heard alot of mixed thoughts about the Witness thats another reason i am straying for it. Suggestions guys?


Just some notes on EAA Witness line of handguns:

-EAA imports these products frm an Italian company called Tanfoglio
-Tanfoglios are largely based on CZ models, in fact they're pretty much copies
-known to come with weak slide springs (online sources suggest wolff spring replacements)
-no decocker available
-online reviews suggest customer service can be a hassle

If you like how a Witness feels in your hand, you really owe it to yourself to check out a CZ 75 variant as tekhead1219 mentioned. They have plenty of models in 40 S&W if you so desire. CZ makes very rugged, reliable, and accurate products right out of the box.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

look at the thread: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=17859 
2 weeks ago I was in the same position, and I went through an extensive search, and finally after 2 weeks of rental shooting combined with advices from forum members I bought 2 CZ guns. A CZ 75 SP01 Tactical (full size) and a CZ 75 D PCR COMPACT. I am shooting both guns and I love them both..So happy and satisfied..Trying the CZ is a must before you make up your decision.

Best of luck.


----------



## jump15vc (Feb 24, 2009)

As my first gun i bought a 40sw baby deagle and couldnt be happier, its another CZ 75 clone and imo its the best looking of them all, in all steel the recoil isnt bad. and the higher price of ammo, while annoying isnt a dealbreaker by any means


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i hope you can shoot a 9mm and a 40 cal
bet you choose a 9mm for your first hadngun


----------



## HDRDR (Feb 21, 2009)

Just get a 357 and call it the last gun you will ever need....I said need not want:smt1099.....a 686 S&W with a 4" would and is! a very nice gun.


----------



## DaltonGang (Feb 21, 2009)

I was looking at a XD in .40, been years since I had shot a .40. But am going to go with a 9mm instead.


----------



## DaltonGang (Feb 21, 2009)

Has anyone ever shot any of the HI-POWER pistols? A friend of mine has one and he wants to sell it, it is a .40.


----------



## exercisemyright (Dec 19, 2008)

Welcome to the debate! I have to second the 9mm...


----------



## rfair (Feb 9, 2009)

Handle a 92 FS beretta. For a first handgun they are so simple to tear down and clean, very accurate, absorb recoil great and are very reliable. $ 4 to 500.00 
You can also get anything for them!


----------

